# Rayco 1635 + drive pump problems / still an issue



## builttoughf350 (Jun 11, 2007)

my Rayco came from the factory last year with a crappy drive pump. it will NOT go up hills, even some of the slightest ones. as soon as theres a load on the machine the wheels just stop trying to turn. it is quite a work out to push it through the stump grindings also. 

the local RAYCO dealer has wrenched on it 3 times for this issue. it even sat there for 3 months with the bad pump out. they admitted the pump was bad, and said every time i call "oh, the new pump should be on the way" and told me even though the warrenty ran out this spring it wont cost me anything since the issue started since day one. 

saturday i spent an hour with a come-along trying to get it out of a customers yard, i was pretty worn out and VERY upset afterwards. i called and left a pretty forward message, they havent called back yet. 

my old 1997 Vermeer 252 would go up ANY hill... i even had to ride it up a hill to keep the steer wheels on the ground, very steep hill... 

has anyone had the same problems with a Rayco 1635? other than this, the machine rocks- but if i cant get to/from the stumps, its just a $19,000 paper weight. 

im considering trading it in to vermeer... but i dont want to. 

:help:


----------



## stumper63 (Jun 12, 2007)

It amazes me how many guys have hydraulic drive problems with their stumpers! I'm with you on the hydraulics, my 03 252 will climb anything, never ever ran out of hydraulics, will spin wheels on dry pavement, and that's just with one drive motor for both wheels! Will always run out of traction on hills, never run out of power. Wonder what kind of drive motor Rayco uses.
Hope Rayco starts to treat you better.
That said, still looking at a 4012 Kubota 4x4 for faster cutting and ground speed. They have 4 drive motors, so should be able to climb just about anything. Wish Vermeer would make a 4wd 252 size with a nice diesel. The 352 is just too tall and long for my market. I think the 4012 is no longer than a 252, even with the scrape blade. Anyone know for sure? 
Stumper63


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 12, 2007)

$19,000 for a Rayco with 35HP - Ouch

The hydraulic drive system on the Rayco is simple. Check the belt that drives the pump, if it is loose or slipping the machine won't make pressure.

Next check your relief pressure. If it is low you won't be able to climb. This is adjusted at the relief valve.

Once you have verified you have enough pressure - replace the motor, takes an hour. 

Who is your dealer?? Where are you??

My Carlton 4012 will climb anything. It uses four separate drive motors. Climbs great in low, goes fast in high.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Jun 12, 2007)

Bigstumps said:


> Who is your dealer?? Where are you??
> 
> .




im in inver grove heights minnesota

my dealer is Trenchers Plus in Burnsville MN

dont even ask me about the problems my friend had with a Rayco chipper be bought brand new last year...


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 12, 2007)

Take it to a hydraulic shop. Don't go to a big dealer, find a place that owns a hydraulic gauge and knows how to use it. 

My old Rayco I sold would climb a curb - yours should!


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 14, 2007)

My Rayco 1625 has the same hydro. drive system as yours, from what I have been told. My machine will climb right up a steep curb with no problem. I have also had it climbing a steep set of steps made from RR ties. So, something is not right on your machine.
Jeff


----------



## builttoughf350 (Jun 15, 2007)

its not curbs that are the problems... its the slight hills i encounter often in peoples yards. 

the machine will start going up the hill, then get some load on it, and its as if i completely let go of the drive handle.... or put it in nuetral / set a parking break. 

the wheels dont even try to spin... 

my old Vermeer 252 would spin the tires no matter what... i could cut off 30" stumps ( you know when they arent cut 100 percent through and you cant push it off, use the back end of the grinder to push it over ) and use it to push the top of the stump off. the Rayco 1635 just stops trying. 

on the 252, as long as i held the forward valve down at most id have to give it a little push because the tires were still spinning. theres no pushing the 1635....


----------

